# Upcoming Amazon delivery option: Amazon Day



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I found this story on a news app, and there are stories on several of the tech sites. (A few links below.)

Amazon has a new delivery choice upcoming that will let you pick a specific day of the week to bundle all your deliveries for the week. I'm OK with my current options, and probably wouldn't choose this, but I could see it would be very helpful for some people, depending on their schedules and delivery arrangements. According to the articles, it will initially be invitation only for selected prime members, with a wider rollout later on.

https://www.techspot.com/news/77236-amazon-upcoming-amazon-day-delivery-option-prime-members.html

https://www.engadget.com/2018/11/02/amazon-prime-members-choose-weekly-delivery-day/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I can see why this would be helpful, but presumably it's only available for Prime eligible items - in which case you could order all the items you want at the same time for next day delivery whenever it suits you anyway.

I suppose this is intended for you to order things as and when you think about it but then combine multiple orders into one delivery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Quick thoughts (haven't checked the links yet):I think this is a great idea. Better than delivery to your car trunk or letting a random stranger leave it INSIDE your house! This way, if you order a bunch of stuff, you can specify delivery for a time when you know you'll be home so you don't have to worry about porch pirates -- which is a problem that's getting worse all the time, even in relatively good neighborhoods.

O.K. Now I've read the links -- yep, still seems like a good option to me. Of course, as Linda says, if it's NOT a 'prime' item, the option may not be there. But for folks who have had packages lifted off their porch, it is the sort of thing that might encourage them to sign up for Prime, at least for the holidays. And, as we all know, once they've got you, they'll probably keep you. 

(and I just noticed my cursor blinks at the same speed as Linda's bouncing elephant. )


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

I was offered this, and now can’t get rid of it. I’m retired, so I’m usually home or will be after errands and such. After placing an order, Amazon asked me to pick a delivery day for all orders for the week. I wasn’t given an option to decline. I picked the next day (Monday).  I do order quite a bit, and usually would like things delivered as quickly as possible (that’s why I like Amazon). Now, only sometimes, when I get to the final screen, there’s my delivery day...you are given the option of changing the day, but this sometimes shows up even if you were promised free same day delivery with a $35 minimum. I find the whole concept annoying, and would like to opt out of “delivery day.”


----------

